# Acura TSX install



## oneiztoomany (Oct 1, 2007)

here is a link to pictures of my completed system. My setup consists of:


Alpine CDA-9887 Headunit- mounted in lower compartment with OEM mp3 attachment kit.
Alpine Type X front components - stock tweeter covers as not to attract thiefs.
Alpine TYpe S rear speakers
Alpine PDX 4.100 amp for front/rear speakers - mounted under driver seat
Alpine PDX 1.1000 for subwoofer - mounted under passenger seat.
Single 12 inch Alpine Type X subwoofer - custom fabricated box 

http://www.acurazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=374103&page=2


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

Nice TSX.


----------



## ThisWasAndy (Nov 10, 2006)

oneiztoomany said:


> here is a link to pictures of my completed system. My setup consists of:
> 
> 
> Alpine CDA-9887 Headunit- mounted in lower compartment with OEM mp3 attachment kit.
> ...




Are they the brand new Type X REF components that have recently went on sale? (SPX 177REF or 177PRO or something)? If so, pictures? Listening impressions?



Love the TSX btw.

-Andy


----------



## oneiztoomany (Oct 1, 2007)

ThisWasAndy said:


> Are they the brand new Type X REF components that have recently went on sale? (SPX 177REF or 177PRO or something)? If so, pictures? Listening impressions?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they are the older Alpine SPX-177R components. i really dont have any pics of them because i used the stock speaker covers.

my impression of the system overall is that i love it. i had tried several different setups previously that all involved trying to keep the stock HU in the equation. i ended up deciding to go aftermarket from beginning to end and am very pleased. i love listening to music so much again that i hardly listen to howard stern anymore on Sirius!!!


----------



## dogstar (Jan 31, 2007)

Looks good. 
Love the car too, I almost bought a TSX but locally they are over $40k, and I just couldn't justify it.

Reading the thread I saw that you had an early opportunity to go with the h650 processor, any particular reason you didn't?


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

can you please link me to where you bought that kit to mount your HU there. I recently installed an aftermarket HU in my brother's TSX and i had to make a custom piece (not so great) to mount the HU to.

here's a pic of what i did... 








I like yours much more and i'm sure my bro would, too.

-James


----------



## oneiztoomany (Oct 1, 2007)

dogstar said:


> Looks good.
> Love the car too, I almost bought a TSX but locally they are over $40k, and I just couldn't justify it.
> 
> Reading the thread I saw that you had an early opportunity to go with the h650 processor, any particular reason you didn't?


i did go forward with it and even had it installed and tuned. after listening to the finished result i was not impressed. i also didn't like the fact that you are not supposed to change the HU volume anymore and are supposed to control volume with the remote control provided with the H650 unit. that thing essentially becomes the brains of your car. it was also very tricky to tune and induced engine noise if the amp gains were not set at just the right point. so i said screw this and decided to go a different route that would provide less resistance and easier to tune and make changes to down the road.

now my factory HU is a theft deterrent. seriously if you were a car radio theif and looked in my car at night all you will be able to see is the factory HU. the only indication that i have anything aftermarket is the SAT radio antenna.


----------



## oneiztoomany (Oct 1, 2007)

James Bang said:


> can you please link me to where you bought that kit to mount your HU there. I recently installed an aftermarket HU in my brother's TSX and i had to make a custom piece (not so great) to mount the HU to.
> 
> here's a pic of what i did...
> 
> ...


part # 08B06-SEC-210

can be purchased here http://www.acuraautomotiveparts.org

looks factory doesnt it?


----------



## aeon (Oct 11, 2007)

that's pretty expensive for just that piece.


----------



## oneiztoomany (Oct 1, 2007)

aeon said:


> that's pretty expensive for just that piece.


cheaper than having something custom made that wont look nearly as good!


----------



## johnson (May 1, 2007)

lawl, $76 plus ship.


----------



## oneiztoomany (Oct 1, 2007)

johnson said:


> lawl, $76 plus ship.


seriously that was the cheapest part of my whole install!


----------



## tazkuley (May 31, 2012)

my question is to install a aftermarket headunit does the audio attachment kit # 08B06-SEC-220 works perfect to fit a single din stereo? if so does the whole kit have to be used or just some of it? i would appreciate it if someone plz give me some feedback on how to install a aftermarket hu using the audio attachment kit 08B06-SEC-220? THANKS


----------



## omega48er (Feb 14, 2011)

Did a whole install.in.my friends tsx. That piece is all you need and it bolts in so on one can steal your radio. We got him a single din flip out 

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------

